# Peanuts about to hit the pot.



## Sc1006 (Apr 11, 2010)

Off work today. With the cooler temps that came in, decided to make another batch.


----------



## Sc1006 (Apr 11, 2010)

Almost to the texture I like. Flavor is good for me. Time for a soak.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

That a single or double sack boiler? I have a double and always wanted to do peanuts in it.


----------



## Sc1006 (Apr 11, 2010)

Can actually do about 120lbs of crawfish in that one. It’s plum slap ass full, but doable. 100lbs with taters & corn is better. 
Few weeks ago while I was staying up at my lease getting plots ready, I boiled a few pounds of nut in my 5gal pot. Half floated on top. So, half tender half not. Decided this time to use the big pot so they would all have contact with water. Much better.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

So what if you had something like a grate on top of the 'nuts to hold them to the bottom. Would that have worked?


----------



## Sc1006 (Apr 11, 2010)

Probably would work.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Now I need me some boiled peanuts.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

picked off about 30# last year and put them in the freezer. this year my brother gave me about 25#
already been cajun-style boilin some. dats sum gud stuff.
jack


----------



## b smith (Jul 7, 2015)

Jack - do you mind sharing your Cajun style recipe?


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

b smith said:


> Jack - do you mind sharing your Cajun style recipe?


i usually just sprinkle zatarains crab boil pwd. over the 'nuts as they begin to boil. that way i gauge how salty they gonna be after they sit for a couple of hours in the liquid to soak up all the flavor.
jack


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Sc1006 said:


> Can actually do about 120lbs of crawfish in that one. It’s plum slap ass full, but doable. 100lbs with taters & corn is better.
> Few weeks ago while I was staying up at my lease getting plots ready, I boiled a few pounds of nut in my 5gal pot. Half floated on top. So, half tender half not. Decided this time to use the big pot so they would all have contact with water. Much better.


Same one I have. I'm gonna have to boil some peanuts sometime.


----------



## b smith (Jul 7, 2015)

Thank ya sir


----------



## Sc1006 (Apr 11, 2010)

MrFish said:


> Same one I have. I'm gonna have to boil some peanuts sometime.


If I could find them already boiled here in SETX, I’d just buy some. But, it sure was nice with this weather just chilling with a few beverages and boiling.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

one of the pleasures in life is sittin around a wood fire, boiling peanuts, and drinking beer. 
jack


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

jack2 said:


> one of the pleasures in life is sittin around a wood fire, boiling peanuts, and drinking beer.
> jack


While the girl giving you the BJ is scratching your athletes foot and looking up at you with those innocent eyes.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Bodupp said:


> While the girl giving you the BJ is scratching your athletes foot and looking up at you with those innocent eyes.


Damn I been doing it wrong Your way sounds a hell of a lot better!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

Bodupp said:


> While the girl giving you the BJ is scratching your athletes foot and looking up at you with those innocent eyes.


yep, bo, you know that most of em up here in selma like salty nuts. lol
jack


----------

